# UCLA Screenwriting MFA Application



## dharmagirl (Jun 6, 2007)

I just stumbled across this amazing site.  I've been reading all the good news about the acceptances (congrats!) and I am just wondering if y'all have any words of wisdom to impart on those of us who are preparing our applications while the process is still fresh in your minds.  I'm applying to the UCLA Screenwriting MFA program in November, and just wondering if you have any advice while I still have a few months to prepare.  My writing sample submission consists of two feature length screenplays, which I will be working on feverishly until they pry them from my hands on Nov. 1.  

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## filmislife (Jun 6, 2007)

I would like to know this, too.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 6, 2007)

I got into UCLA's Screenwriting program, but I opted to attend USC instead...so let me see what I can do to be of assistance to you guys.



I wouldn't send two feature screenplays, for starters.  Just because they don't have a page limitation like other schools doesn't mean you need to send them everything you got.  I sent all of the required essay items, the first act of a feature, with a killer cliffhanger, and two poems.

Anything else you want to know, be a little more specific, and I'll be glad to help if I can.


----------



## dharmagirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Jayimess -- Thanks so much for your feedback.  I'm just feeling like I am getting conflicting suggestions - my instructor who went through the UCLA program and will probably write one of my letters of rec said that UCLA does care about volume - he applied with 4 plays.  That was a few years ago so things may have changed, and clearly your ap did the trick, so I'm just not sure how to go.  Does anyone else have info?

Also, what about letters of rec?   Where did yours come from - they seem to have served you well.

Congrats on USC - good luck there in the fall!


----------



## dharmagirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey again Jayimess - Just wanted to say that I think you're dead on with not submitting the two.  Talked to others and everyone seems to confirm that 2 feature lenghts is too much.  Sorry if it sounded like I was blowing you off - the advice is really aprpeciated even if it didn't sound like it!


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 8, 2007)

No problem.  Like I said, quality over quantity!!

My LORs came from three very different sources.

1.  My screenwriting professor and mentor. (Columbia alumna)

2.  My internship boss.  (I interned as a director at a FOX morning show)

3.  My supervisor at my "real-world" job that I left when I went back to school.  (I was a Corona rep)


I basically sent the same script to USC and AFI.  I got an interview at AFI, but I was rejected, and I got into USC.  If it works, it works, so I would focus on making what you DO send in as strong as possible.


----------

